# VZW [ROM] Paranoid Android



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Take no credit for any of this just wanted to share it on this Site.. Pretty Saweet Rom! Enjoy! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1858298


----------

